
PGP Packet Library - summitto
Hi everyone,<p>We (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;summitto.com) open-sourced a C++17 based PGP packet library. Using the library, you can create packets, encode and decode packet data and create a PGP key from e.g. a raw elliptic curve point. We&#x27;ve seen quite a lot of bad publicity for PGP lately, but we hope this helps those who are stillf using it. Lo and behold:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;summitto&#x2F;pgp-packet-library
======
Tomte
Please submit properly, not as a text submission.

~~~
summitto
Done

